# Synaptics Touchpad Problem

## deeem

Hi

Ich hab ein Problem beim Einbinden der synaptics Treiber (0.14.0) für mein Touchpad.

System:

Toshiba Satellite 5200-903

Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845

PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge

ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge

USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB / 2.0

Linux vanilla Kernel 2.6.10

Das Pad wird anscheinend vom System erkannt:

```
$ cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=045e Product=0039 Version=0300

N: Name="Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)"

P: Phys=usb-0000:02:06.0-1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event1

B: EV=f

B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

B: ABS=100 0

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=06cb Product=0003 Version=0016

N: Name="Synaptics Inc. Synaptics cPad"

P: Phys=usb-0000:02:06.0-3/input0

H: Handlers=mouse1 event2

B: EV=f

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

B: ABS=100 0

```

via $ cat /dev/input/event2 kann ich auch überprüfen dass es funktioniert, aber beim Starten vom X-Server (6.8.2) erscheint dann folgender Fehler:

```

...

(EE) Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Touchpad"

...

```

Hier noch die relevanten Stellen meiner Xorg.config:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Touchpad"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Touchpad"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "SendCoreEvents"

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

        Option "Protocol" "event"

        # Next line required only if you want to disable the mousepad while typing:

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

        # The rest of the options are NOT required, just a default similar to the Windows drivers with non of the extra features.

        Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option "TopEdge" "1400"

        Option "BottomEdge" "4500"

        Option "FingerLow" "25"

        Option "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

        Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "Protocol" "Standard"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ButtonNumber" "7"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

Funktionieren tut das Touchpad dann trotzdem via Mouse0 (da dort /dev/input/mice benutzt wird), aber dadurch habe ich keinerlei Sonderfunktionen beim Touchpad und kann es nicht konfigurieren...

Sobald ich das Modul psmouse lade, erscheint bei $ cat /proc/bus/input/devices zusätzlich noch:

```

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse2 event3

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

```

welches aber via $ cat /dev/input/event3 keinerlei Reaktion zeigt und ebensowenig in der Xorg.conf funktioniert...

Nun bin ich etwas ratlos, weil im Gentoo Wiki Howto zum Einrichten des Synaptics Treiber das Laden des Moduls psmouse vorausgesetzt wird, bei mir jedoch nur diese Generic Wheel Mouse ohne Funktion zum Vorschein bringt und das Pad ja eh schon vorher via USB erkannt wurde... 

Hat jemand nen guten Tip parat?

Thx in advance

Daniel

----------

## mrsteven

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das mit dem event-Dingens bei dir funktionieren soll, aber hier mal die entsprechenden Teile meiner xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "USBMouse" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#...

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "no"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

#control the behavior of the touchpad

        Option          "FingerLow"             "15"

        Option          "FingerHigh"            "25"

        Option          "MaxTapTime"            "200"

        Option          "MinSpeed"              "0.06"

        Option          "MaxSpeed"              "0.12"

        Option          "AccelFactor"           "0.0010"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USBMouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "no"

EndSection

```

Damit funktioniert das Touchpad und man kann zusätzlich noch eine beliebige Anzahl USB-Mäuse anschließen...  :Laughing:  Das Touchpad wird von /dev/input/mice abgeklemmt, solange der Touchpad-Treiber läuft. Die Optionen unter dem Kommentar kannst du nach deinen Wünschen anpassen.

EDIT: kleiner Tippfehler, es heißt USBMouse statt USBMouse1

----------

## NightDragon

Geht event0 auch nicht?

ich hab hier ein Synaptics-Touchpad, und das wird via event0 ausgelesen.

Wenn Du willst, kann ich ja mal gern die Konfig posten.

----------

## Brain Fury

ich hab auch ein kleines problem mit synaptics

ich habe grade eben auf version 0.14.0 geupdatet und schon startet X nciht mehr mit der meldung es sei kein treiber namens synaptics vorhanden...

der entsprechende teil meiner xorg.conf sieht so auis

```
#Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Touchpad"

    Driver   "synaptics"

    Option "Protocol"    "event"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/event1"

    ###

    Option "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## deeem

Erstmal Danke für die Ratschläge, aber mein Problem besteht nach wie vor noch  :Sad: 

Muss wohl auf nen neuen Relaease warten oder es mal mit einer älteren Version der Synaptics Treiber versuchen...

----------

## SinoTech

Hatte hier das gleiche Problem. Aber der 13.6 Treiber funktioniert ohne Probleme. Habe also den 14.0 maskiert und arbeite nun wieder mit 13.6  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## NightDragon

Also ich verwende Version 0.14.0 ohne Probleme, auch die alte lief Problemlos.

Folgende Config habe ich:

```
Section "InputDevice"

# Notebook Touchpad

 Identifier "Synaptics Touchpad"

 Driver  "synaptics"

 Option  "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

 Option  "Device"   "/dev/event1"

 Option  "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

 Option       "LeftEdge"       "1900"

 Option       "RightEdge"      "5400"

 Option       "BottomEdge"     "1800"

 Option       "TopEdge"        "3900"

 Option       "FingerLow"      "25"

 Option       "FingerHigh"     "30"

 Option       "MaxTapTime"     "180"

 Option       "MaxTapMove"     "220"

 Option       "VertScrollDelta"  "100"

 Option       "MinSpeed"       "0.02"

 Option       "MaxSpeed"       "0.18"

 Option       "AccelFactor"    "0.0010"

EndSection

```

Mfg,

Nighty

----------

## misterxx

Bei mir funktioniert es mit der Version 0.14.0 auch gut, wie über /dev/input/event1 auch über /dev/misc/psaux.

Habe dazu noch eine Frage: was bewirken genau die Optionen

```
Option "SHMConfig" "on"

Option "SendCoreEvents"

```

Wo findet man die Beschreibung zu allen in dem Fall möglichen Optionen ?

----------

## deeem

@SinoTech: Danke für den Tip! Mit den 13.6er Treiber funktioniert es  :Smile: 

```

...

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.13.6

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5400"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "1400"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "4500"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(--) Touchpad synaptics touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Touchpad: always reports core events

...

```

@misterxx:

Die Beudeutung von "SHMConfig" hab ich in der Dokumentation vom synaptics-Treiber gefunden (/usr/share/doc/synaptics-0.xx.x):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you want to be able to change driver parameters without
> 
>    restarting the X server, enable the "SHMConfig" option in the XFree
> ...

 

Die Sache mit den CoreEvents bezieht sich dagegen imho mehr auf den X-Server, müsste man dort mal in der Doku nachschauen.

Ist denke mal, das ist gleichzusetzen mit der Option in der Section "ServerLayout", wo man den weiteren InputDevice's (des gleichen Typs) den Parameter "SendCoreEvents" mit übergibt.

----------

## misterxx

ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass mein x bleibt beim starten hängen, wenn ich Computer in dem Akku-Betrieb starte.

Das hängt mit dem Synaptics zusammen. Wenn ich in der xorg.conf Synaptics abschalte, dann geht es.

Im Akku-Betriebt erscheint folgendes in der log:

```
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.0

Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 1 nodes)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5400"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "3900"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "1800"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "100"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

(WW) Touchpad: TopEdge is bigger than BottomEdge. Fixing.

Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Touchpad"
```

Warum ist so ? Gerade da wo man den braucht, macht synaptics probleme  :Sad: 

----------

## NightDragon

Also SendCoreEvents glaub ich heißt soviel wie das trotz anderem gerät das eine gerät eben auch Events an X sendet.

Diesen paramter hab ich mir mal wo abgeguckt, als ich mein Nitebook so konfiguriert habe, das ich USB-Maus UND synpatics-touchpad verwenden kann.

Vorteil: Ich muss nix umschreiben in der config und ob maus angeschlossen oder nicht, ist total egal. ist sogar on the flxy an und absteckbar.

Dazu gehört aber bei der maus auch nich der parameter sendcoreevents... naja ich müsste vielleicht mal den ganzen code senden oder?

@misterxx

scheint fast so als würde dein system das synpatics-touchpad abschalten um strom zu sparen. komisch.

Hab ich so auch nie gesehen.

----------

## misterxx

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @misterxx
> 
> scheint fast so als würde dein system das synpatics-touchpad abschalten um strom zu sparen. komisch.
> ...

 

habe mich heute der Sache noch mal beschäftigt. Habe zuerst Power Management Software ausgeschaltet, hat nichts gebracht. Dann hat mir inzwischen aufgefallen, dass die Ursache nicht beim Akkubetrieb liegt, sondern wo anders. Es ist folgendes: der X startet mit synaptics genaudann,  wenn meine usb-maus angeschlossen ist. Wenn ich versuche X ohne usb-maus zu starten kommt der oben beschriebener Fehler, dabei bleibt der Rechner hängen.

Habe an der Einstellungen in xorg.conf experimentiert, leider erfolgslos. Woran kann es liegen ?

```

Section "InputDevice" 

  Identifier "Touchpad" 

  Driver       "synaptics" 

  Option       "Device"   "/dev/psaux" 

  Option       "Protocol"   "auto-dev" 

  Option       "LeftEdge"       "1900" 

  Option       "RightEdge"      "5400" 

  Option       "BottomEdge"     "1800" 

  Option       "TopEdge"        "3900" 

  Option       "FingerLow"      "25" 

  Option       "FingerHigh"     "30" 

  Option       "MaxTapTime"     "100" 

  Option       "MaxTapMove"     "220" 

  Option       "VertScrollDelta"  "100" 

  Option       "MinSpeed"       "0.02" 

  Option       "MaxSpeed"       "0.18" 

  Option       "AccelFactor"    "0.0010" 

  Option       "CorePointer" 

  Option       "SendCoreEvents"  "true" 

  Option       "SHMConfig"     "on" 

 EndSection 

 Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier  "Mouse2"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

 EndSection

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvent"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

```

----------

## mrsteven

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>     InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvent"
> ```
> ...

 

Es heißt "SendCoreEvents". Wahrscheinlich hast du es aber nur falsch geposted und es steht schon richtig in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf drin.

----------

## Brain Fury

versuch mal das input device beim touchpad auf /dev/event/irgendwas zu legen.. vorher mit cat nachgucken welches es genau ist...

----------

## misterxx

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  *misterxx wrote:*   
> 
> ```
>     InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvent"
> ```
> ...

 

danke für den Hinweis, ja es war ein Tippfehler.

----------

## misterxx

 *Brain Fury wrote:*   

> versuch mal das input device beim touchpad auf /dev/event/irgendwas zu legen.. vorher mit cat nachgucken welches es genau ist...

 

/dev/event habe ich nicht. Habe versucht den Touchpad auf /dev/input/eventx wie auch auf /dev/input/mice zu legen. Leider hat es nichts gebracht  :Sad: 

Sogar wenn ich usb-mouse in der xorg.conf ganz ausschalte, tritt das Problem auf. Es geht nur wenn ich von dem Kaltstart des Rechners die usb-mouse eingesteckt habe. Danach kann ich usb-mouse entfernen und X restarten, und Touchpad funktz alleine ohne Probleme. Aber wenn die usb-mouse beim kaltstart nicht angeschlossen ist, bleibt x beim starten hängen.

noch Vorschläge ?

----------

## deeem

Hi,

ich hatte zuletzt auch immer wieder Probleme damit, dass sich meine beiden Event-Devices vertauscht haben, also mal war meine externe USB-Maus Event0 und Mouse0 und mal das Touchpad... obwohl ich die Maus bereits beim Systemstart (Kalt und Warmstart) angeschlossen hatte...

Dadurch funktionierte dann unter Umständen meine USB-Maus nicht mehr richtig (zumindest die Scrollfunktion), da halt fälschlicherweise die synaptics Treiber für dieses Event-Device benutzt wurden (liessen sich auch anstandslos laden...).

Ich benutze nun folgende Config, die sowohl mit als auch ohne angeschlossener Maus funktioniert:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

(...)

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Touchpad"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        # Next line required only if you want to disable the mousepad while typing:

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

        # The rest of the options are NOT required, just a default similar to the Windows drivers with non of the extra features.

        Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option "TopEdge" "1400"

        Option "BottomEdge" "4500"

        Option "FingerLow" "25"

        Option "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

        Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "Protocol" "Standard"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ButtonNumber" "7"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

(...)

```

Die Option "auto-dev" bewirkt nun, dass sich der synaptics Treiber automatisch das richtige Event-Device nimmt und die (eventuell angeschlossene) Maus wird via /dev/input/mice abgefragt.

Da das Touchpad immer dabei ist, hab ich dieses als CorePointer definiert.

Die Scrollfunktion beim Touchpad funktioniert bei mir übrigens nur, wenn ich auch den cpad Treiber von hier (http://www.personal.uni-jena.de/~p1stja/linux/cpad.html) geladen habe.

----------

## misterxx

@ deeem: danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung deiner Konfiguration. Ich habe deine Einstellungen bei mir ausprobiert (obwohl ich in Moment auch fast die selben habe). Leider hat das mein Problem nicht gelöst  :Sad: 

X bootet immer noch nur dann, wenn die usb-maus angeschlossen ist. Wenn dass aber der Fall ist, funktionieren alle Funktionen wie bei der Maus auch bei dem Touchpad einwandfrei.

----------

## Brain Fury

poste mal bitte deine komplette xorg.conf

----------

## misterxx

ok, hier ist die komplette xorg.conf

```
# Section "Extensions"

#     Option "Composite" "Enable"

#     Option "RENDER" "Enable"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

    Load      "synaptics"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"    

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice" 

 # Notebook Touchpad die funktioniert

  Identifier "Touchpad" 

  Driver       "synaptics" 

  Option       "Device"   "/dev/psaux" 

  Option       "Protocol"   "auto-dev" 

  Option       "LeftEdge"       "1900" 

  Option       "RightEdge"      "5400" 

  Option       "BottomEdge"     "1800" 

  Option       "TopEdge"        "3900" 

  Option       "FingerLow"      "25" 

  Option       "FingerHigh"     "30" 

  Option       "MaxTapTime"     "100" 

  Option       "MaxTapMove"     "220" 

  Option       "VertScrollDelta"  "100" 

  Option       "MinSpeed"       "0.02" 

  Option       "MaxSpeed"       "0.18" 

  Option       "AccelFactor"    "0.0010" 

  Option       "CorePointer" 

  Option       "SendCoreEvents"  "true" 

  Option       "SHMConfig"     "on" 

 EndSection 

 

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

 Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier  "Mouse2"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

 EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   28 - 96

    VertRefresh 50 - 76

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-B"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"            # hier !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "on"  ####

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Erweiterung für die durchsichtigkeiteinstellugen

# Option "backingstore" "true"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5c61

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

----------

